# conectar home theater a bateria de auto?



## fierrerofico (Ago 27, 2011)

Quería saber si existe la posibilidad de conectar mi home theater, que funciona a 220v CA pero que adentro tiene un transformador que la regula a 12v CD, a la bateria de un auto. Tengo entendido que estas funcionan a 12v CD. Muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 27, 2011)

Depende de que integrado de audio tenga el home theater, si son con los TDA2030A_50 se tendria que hacer una fuente DC-DC para fuente partida, mas si tiene un TDA7057 que es de fuente simple, se puede conectar directamente al auto. Claro que un filtro para la fuente de uso automotriz vendria bien.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2011)

Todos los home que yo vi y tuve tenian trafos de 220Vca a 12Vca, seguro el rectificador esta dentro...

si el trafo es a 12Vcd listo, no hay mucho que hacer...ubicar los conectores de 12Vcd y de ahi sacar 2 cables a la bateria, con alguna cajita de fusibles intermedia


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 28, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Depende de que integrado de audio tenga el home theater, si son con los TDA2030A_50 se tendria que hacer una fuente DC-DC para fuente partida, mas si tiene un TDA7057 que es de fuente simple, se puede conectar directamente al auto. Claro que un filtro para la fuente de uso automotriz vendria bien.


El integrado es TDA2030, que tengo que hacer? no puedo anular el transformador y conectarlo directamente a la bateria?


----------



## zopilote (Ago 28, 2011)

Construyele una fuente DC-DC de 12v a +/-12Vdc, en el post hay varias fuente para uso en automoviles o una de mnicolau que tambien tiene uno, la cosa es con dos mosfet, cuatro diodos rapidos condesadores etc, lo del toroide (uno pequeño) no es problema solo lo sacas de cualquier fuente de pc, y el bobinado es lo de menos la salida es igual al de la entrada.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 28, 2011)

Para que lo queres complicar al pobre con una fuente conmutada? aparte... si la entrada es de 12vdc es tan simple como conectarla al auto...


----------

